# Dohc



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

I hear ther sr swap is much easier if the car was already dohc. Do any of the hatchbacks come with dohc?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

91-93.


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

shostopper82 said:


> I hear ther sr swap is much easier if the car was already dohc. Do any of the hatchbacks come with dohc?


Why would the swap be easier?????
Aren't all the mounts the same?????


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think because of power steering and stuff.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

there is enough sr swap info on this forum, it wouldn't be hard at all to just search "sr swap." the dohc is the easier of the two engines to have swapped out because of the power steering is on the same side as the sr, passenger side i believe.


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

little240boy said:


> there is enough sr swap info on this forum, it wouldn't be hard at all to just search "sr swap." the dohc is the easier of the two engines to have swapped out because of the power steering is on the same side as the sr, passenger side i believe.


I only ask, because i'm going to be doing a swap when i aquire a 240, and have come across many "disagreements" on swaps in this forum.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

with the dohc the power steering located on the driver side the sohc is on passenger. The dohc is the "easiest" for sr swap.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

because the 89/90 hatch came with CA in japan instead of SR, so the 92-93 hatch would be easier for sr, 89/90 easier for CA.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay. so your first post was at 8:49 pm(PST) on Tuesday, June 15, 2004. I'm betting that you will last another 30 min at max.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i guess it depends who is on tonight, you might last till morning


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

FLIP said:


> Why would the swap be easier?????
> Aren't all the mounts the same?????


it would be nicer to have a ka24de opposed to a ka24e when swapping in the sr20det.

1. ka24de's power steering can be used with the sr20det
2. ka24de's a/c compressor can be used with the sr20det

those are about the only positives to having a ka24de

i'm feeling nice today.. so i didin't post "search noob!!"


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> okay. so your first post was at 8:49 pm(PST) on Tuesday, June 15, 2004. I'm betting that you will last another 30 min at max.


 his posts have already been deleted. he doesn't exist and has never existed.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Another good note is that if you dont feel like useing the JDM cluster the DOHC cluster will work fine... On the SOHC the tach doesent work


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

thank you this thread was helpful


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Do any of the hatchbacks come with dohc?


nope only coupes... sorry


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nope only coupes... sorry


What dohc came in coupes and hatch too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

really? no way.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> really? no way.


every day you can learn something new


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

are you sure about that...maybe it was just swapped in or something.i have a fastback and it has a sohc. i think its only coupes with dohc. :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

noticed you have a 90 FB... Now Kelso... You know what year DOHC came in...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea same here i got a fastback and it's SOHC im pretty sure that they came in coupes only


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2 cams makes you twice as cool. Or does DOHC mean Doritos Over Heating Caution??  I dunnno I'm hungry. Just get the H22 exxxtreme hybrid instead of the KA24DE.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think its the dorito thing, i mean what do you thing you fill up with at the gas station?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> 2 cams makes you twice as cool. Or does DOHC mean Doritos Over Heating Caution??  I dunnno I'm hungry. Just get the H22 exxxtreme hybrid instead of the KA24DE.


doritos are great


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cheese nachos!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

extra cam equals extra weight. so ill take a fastback cause they only have sohc. now its time to make some nachos...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ok the 89-90 fastbacks have sohc but the 91+ have dohc


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> extra cam equals extra weight. so ill take a fastback cause they only have sohc. now its time to make some nachos...


extra weight?? it's almost negligible. if you weighed 300 pounds, it would be better to lose weight on slim fast/subway then to go w/ a sohc to reduce weight


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

are you calling me fat?.....that hurts my self esteem :fluffy:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

according to edmunds.com the 90 fastback(sohc) weighs more then the 91-94 fastback (dohc)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> are you calling me fat?.....that hurts my self esteem :fluffy:


i'm not calling u fat..just big boned.. jk


----------

